# Driving the Nissan LEAF in Winter



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

San Antonio-based automotive columnist G. Chambers Williams III discovers temperature does effect range.

More...


----------



## gojo (Feb 1, 2011)

EV's aren't for everyone at this point. The author obviously didn't understand EV performance. Perhaps these cars are being over hyped to the public, and this will hurt the future of EV's in the long run.

I would be very skeptical of the Leaf at this point. After origninally trying a Chinese BLDC motor in my EV, I am back to using older known technology. I don't have the range, but I know what to expect, and it is more reliable. 

To me one of the most important aspects of the EV is simplicity. When the cars add range, and speed, they also become more complicated, and there is more to go wrong with them. Trying to push EV's as ICE cars doesn't work. Even to claim they are cheaper to drive is hype. By the time one figures replacing the batteries when they fail, the cost per mile is as much if not more. 

I like my EV because it is simple to maintain, it runs on domestic energy sources, it is more environmentally kind, and I am willing to pay a little more to drive it. Someone who shares these values would probably like to drive an EV if they could.


----------

